# T989 Stock Kernel Built From Source Camera Failed



## pcartwright81 (Sep 20, 2012)

I am trying to build the stock kernel for the ics update for the t989. The kernel is ICS update 1 4.0.4. When I do the phone boots correctly, but when using the stock camera app an error comes up that says warning, camera failed. Also other camera apps can not connect to the camera. If I revert back to the stock prebuilt kernel the camera works. I have tried to build using arm-2009q3 and arm-2010q1 with a correctly extracted initramfs from UVLH1 boot.img. My gcc version from the toolchain is 4.4.3. My build system is Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit. Any suggestions?

I have also tried replacing that liboemcamera.so and /system/lib/hw/camera.msm8660.so.pulled from UCLE2.

My exports are pointed to the toolchain and arm.

The commands I am running are:

make clean
make mrproper
make msm8660_celox_usa_tmo_defconfig
make -j4


----------

